# 2013 Release Schedule.



## GrizBe (May 12, 2010)

Release schedule for the rest of the year.

via Stickmonkey 



> May: High Elves
> June: Eldar
> July: Apocalypse
> August: Lizardmen
> ...


----------



## Fallen (Oct 7, 2008)

feels about right, it doesn't seem logical/practical for 40k to have so much...besides getting new Apoc & bloodbowl is gonna be amazing.


----------



## Ravner298 (Jun 3, 2011)

I'm so conflicted about this. Griz is reliable, but it IS April's fools.


----------



## GrizBe (May 12, 2010)

Like it or not, 40k is GW's biggest seller, so it makes sense businesswise to push products for that.

While I would like to see all the stuff that really needs updating or release done sooner rather then later, have to remember gw's a business and they have to do what makes sense for their profit margins so they can keep producing and creating the new stuff and games for everyone.... Also have to remember, no other miniature game company in the world has its own chain of stores you can drop into. Have to remember they've got to pay for those too.



Anyway.. roll on September for Blood Bowl!



What.. my pictures of the Emperor model got taken down?


----------



## Jace of Ultramar (Aug 2, 2011)

Marines in October? Sweet, that gives me more time to $ave.


----------



## jams (Sep 19, 2009)

Woop woop, eldar in 2 months! JOYGASM! :biggrin:


----------



## Zion (May 31, 2011)

Amusingly enough I mentioned in a PM recently that I expected that if Marines where getting a release this year it'd have to be by October.

Either I'm getting better at discerning these things or my brain is picking up GW radio signals. o.o


----------



## d3m01iti0n (Jun 5, 2012)

Still dont see Templars, still dont care about GWs piss poor business practices.


----------



## Jace of Ultramar (Aug 2, 2011)

Zion said:


> Amusingly enough I mentioned in a PM recently that I expected that if Marines where getting a release this year it'd have to be by October.
> 
> Either I'm getting better at discerning these things or my brain is picking up GW radio signals. o.o


Wearing the foil hat and picking up their signal... that's new.


----------



## Zion (May 31, 2011)

d3m01iti0n said:


> Still dont see Templars, still dont care about GWs piss poor business practices.


Actually I've foud the more I've dug into how they operate the better of a job they seem to be doing occurs. 

I mean we have a company that is managing its money so tightly that they have no room for error and manages to stay in the black during a global recession. I'm going to have to say they have decent buisness practices, we just don't have to like how they effect us as a customer.

And I'm willing to bet that if Templars do stay as their own book they'll need more than a little spit-shine to get people into them. Just like Grey Knights, Blood Angels and Space Wolves added some new options that were different in play style or unique to their armies to the roster, so will the Templars so that we have even more justification in why they're not in the normal book and adds some more diversity into how Marines play (my expectation is that they'll take the sort of "horde Marine army" thing further to represent the number of bodies they dedicate to their actions but you never know).

That said, Vanilla Marines are GW's safe bet to help make some money on a minimal investment. And seeing as Eldar are coming out -just- before them (in the same 6 month block no less) I wouldn't be surprised if Eldar cost a bit more than is usually allowed for a release and the choice of Marines meant a cheaper follow-on in the same time period so they could ensure they'd make enough for the cost of the investment without putting two high-risk armies in the same block.

Now I'm not 100% on GW's methodology on how they divide budgets and the like but I'm willing to guess that it basically works in the same 6 month blocks that the investor's reports do. During that 6 month period a set amount of money is provided for WFB, 40k and the LotR lines, so when a "high-risk" army (pretty much anything that isn't one of your more common Marine books (so not Templars, and until 5th edition happened, not Grey Knights)) comes out it has to be balanced out with an army that is going to make some money back and is cheaper to update. The choices of what projects to greenlight when and how much of that total budget can be allocated to any project is of course done based on historical data (how well it's sold in the past, ect) and so on. Of course the writers are likely still working on projects their interested in and have ideas for but some of those projects may not come out as full production runs/releases until they can balance risk against returns during that period.

TL;DR: A lot goes on behind the scenes when it comes to approving things and I don't think I know even half of it yet.



Jace of Ultramar said:


> Wearing the foil hat and picking up their signal... that's new.


The joke, you missed it, it's back there. But yes, the radio waves thing was the gag. I'm sorry it was too well hidden to be appreciated properly. I'll not try harder next time to be funny.


----------



## MadCowCrazy (Mar 19, 2009)

Where are my god damned Sisters of Battle!!

/me goes and cries in a corner...


----------



## Jace of Ultramar (Aug 2, 2011)

MadCowCrazy said:


> Where are my god damned Sisters of Battle!!
> 
> /me goes and cries in a corner...


Don't cry, you can has my cheeseburger.


----------



## Zion (May 31, 2011)

MadCowCrazy said:


> Where are my god damned Sisters of Battle!!
> 
> /me goes and cries in a corner...


Seeing as they've been damned by God....likely hell.

Seriously though, probably no sooner than the second half of 2014.


----------



## bobahoff (Nov 24, 2011)

MadCowCrazy said:


> Where are my god damned Sisters of Battle!!
> 
> /me goes and cries in a corner...


Saying hello to the squats:sarcastichand:


----------



## Zion (May 31, 2011)

bobahoff said:


> Saying hello to the squats:sarcastichand:


Not funny. In fact it can be seen as trolling as you're posting inflammatory statements to try and get a rise out of people. Try to behave yourself before the Mods decide to step in.


----------



## normtheunsavoury (Mar 20, 2008)

bobahoff said:


> Saying hello to the squats





Zion said:


> Not funny. In fact it can be seen as trolling as you're posting inflammatory statements to try and get a rise out of people. Try to behave yourself before the Mods decide to step in.


It was quite funny:biggrin:


----------



## SilverTabby (Jul 31, 2009)

GrizBe said:


> Like it or not, 40k is GW's biggest seller, so it makes sense businesswise to push products for that


That really depends what country you're in. The US, Japan and UK tend to be bigger on 40k. Much of mainland europe is (or was a few years back) bigger on WHF. The marketing in different countries reflects that. Right now though, we're riding on a high from 6th and the Horus Heresy, which is why all the 40k love...


d3m01iti0n said:


> Still dont see Templars, still dont care about GWs piss poor business practices.


It's a catch22 situation. It drove me nuts when I worked in the Studio, still does now. Army doesn't make money, so doesn't get updated. It doesn't get updated, so doesn't make money. Sucks, I know. Hell, I collect Sisters and have since 2nd Ed. *sigh*


----------



## bobahoff (Nov 24, 2011)

Zion said:


> Not funny. In fact it can be seen as trolling as you're posting inflammatory statements to try and get a rise out of people. Try to behave yourself before the Mods decide to step in.


I would like to think that GW wouldn't kill off sisters, it would provoke a huge backlash from the community, as sisters are, in my opinion at least, the 40K hardcore army. 
It was a harmless throwaway comment not intended to offend anyone

Ok can I have my dog back now please


----------



## Zion (May 31, 2011)

bobahoff said:


> I would like to think that GW wouldn't kill off sisters, it would provoke a huge backlash from the community, as sisters are, in my opinion at least, the 40K hardcore army.
> It was a harmless throwaway comment not intended to offend anyone
> 
> Ok can I have my dog back now please


No, because I don't have your dog.

Seriously "X army is going to get squatted" isn't funny. No one likes hearing that something they play is going away. If they did we wouldn't hear complaints about nerfs, unit choices being removed, ect. Telling people that their army is getting squatted is pretty much the easiest way to start typing with your dick and causing an argument.

I wasn't upset about it, but I don't tolerate it either. It's akin to telling someone to go fuck themselves because they like something. It's pretty much a bad idea.


----------



## bobahoff (Nov 24, 2011)

Zion said:


> Telling people that their army is getting squatted is pretty much the easiest way to start typing with your dick and causing an argument.
> 
> I wasn't upset about it, but I don't tolerate it either. It's akin to telling someone to go fuck themselves because they like something. It's pretty much a bad idea.


As I said, I didn't me to cause offence and didn't realise how much it pisses people off, I should have realised, it was stupid and immature and meant as a cheap laugh. It won't happen again. 

Any way back on topic quite looking forward to the lizardmen, I quite like the minis, but I haven't heard anything about them in the rumours section yet


----------



## normtheunsavoury (Mar 20, 2008)

Zion said:


> I wasn't upset about it, but I don't tolerate it either. It's akin to telling someone to go fuck themselves because they like something. It's pretty much a bad idea.


Its nothing like telling someone to go fuck themselves, it was a joke, lighten up a bit. It wasn't trolling it was a lighthearted comment at the mild expense of Sisters players, take a chill pill! It was the same a while back when it looked for all the world like DE had been squated, people made jokes, others laughed at them and then DE got a sweet release and everyone was happy.


----------



## Zion (May 31, 2011)

normtheunsavoury said:


> Its nothing like telling someone to go fuck themselves, it was a joke, lighten up a bit. It wasn't trolling it was a lighthearted comment at the mild expense of Sisters players, take a chill pill! It was the same a while back when it looked for all the world like DE had been squated, people made jokes, others laughed at them and then DE got a sweet release and everyone was happy.


You obviously don't get to be on the receiving end much because that's exactly what it is. It's not funny, and it hasn't been funny for years now. 

Also '"Sisters of Battle" +"squatted"' nets 92,400 results in Google. I think the Horse is dead Jim.


----------



## Vaz (Mar 19, 2008)

Zion, you may well be the funniest person on this site at the moment, I think I got you all wrong. Your comments are hilarious.

Even if you are being deadly serious.


----------



## normtheunsavoury (Mar 20, 2008)

Zion said:


> You obviously don't get to be on the receiving end much because that's exactly what it is. It's not funny, and it hasn't been funny for years now.


Don't get to be on the receiving end of what? 

Funny comments about stuff? I get that all the time, I'm a 6'5" bloke who is over weight and has dread locks, I get shit off people all the time often a hell of a lot more personal than an off the cuff remark about nuns with guns. Thing is, I have a thick skin (and head some would say) and I'm pretty damn sure I don't take offense at silly remarks made on forums about plastic space men. Chill out and don't threaten people with the mods over nothing. 



> Also '"Sisters of Battle" +"squatted"' nets 92,400 results in Google. I think the Horse is dead Jim.


And how many people reading those 92,400 results laughed it off as nothing? 

I'll tell you, almost all of them.


----------



## Zion (May 31, 2011)

normtheunsavoury said:


> Don't get to be on the receiving end of what?


Take something you spend time,money and energy on and eventually you'll have an emotional connection to it for good or for ill. Now if you connect to it positively you find statements specifically against it pretty damned offensive. I'm personally past the whole "Sisters are getting squatted" thing getting me upset, but it's still a statement that sparks a lot of fights, ones that can be avoided by not saying it. This goes for stating just about any army is going to get squatted.



normtheunsavoury said:


> Funny comments about stuff? I get that all the time, I'm a 6'5" bloke who is over weight and has dread locks, I get shit off people all the time often a hell of a lot more personal than an off the cuff remark about nuns with guns. Thing is, I have a thick skin (and head some would say) and I'm pretty damn sure I don't take offense at silly remarks made on forums about plastic space men. Chill out and don't threaten people with the mods over nothing.


People find racism, hate speech and homosexual slurs funny too, it doesn't make them right to bandy around and then use humour as your all purpose defence. Just because _you_ or _I_ find something funny it doesn't mean it's appropriate or should be tossed around all the time, especially when it's a statement that historically speaking has started flame wars.



normtheunsavoury said:


> And how many people reading those 92,400 results laughed it off as nothing?
> 
> I'll tell you, almost all of them.


Actually I'm willing to bet that most of the times it's come up on a forum it's caused a flame war at worst, or at least a thread lock at least. Telling people that their army is getting squatted doesn't tend to end well. 

I'm going to quote some forum rules on why it's not appropiate and why I would hit that report button by the way (I've underlined the sections that I'm emphasizing to make a point):



> *No spamming.* Spamming is characterized by the initiation of threads or posts that contribute nothing to a forum, be it off topic or on topic. Examples include*:* empty bodies, bodies with few words that have no relation to the current thread or discussion and those posts that state they are spam, either to annoy, advertise or increase a member's post count.





> *Trolling and/or attempting to bait others into a flame war will not be tolerated.* This include political commentary. Any posts we deem to fall in this category will be deleted.





> *Personal attacks will NOT be tolerated!* If you lash out personally against another user you will receive our full attention, and trust me, you don't want that. Attacks against people outside of Heresy are also discouraged, though aren't as serious as attacks against other users. Disagree with people, attack their ideas, counter their statements, but name-calling and open attacks have no place here.
> 
> Likewise, no pointless bashing of a person's favourite game, army choice, play-style, etc. is allowed. "Eldar are gay." "WFB is retarded." "Marines are for noobs." "Power-gamers are scum." "Fluff-gamers are ****." etc. contribute nothing to the forum but drama and negativity. If you dislike something then start an intelligent, well-thought out thread and debate the subject with those whose opinions differ. Pointless, inflammatory statements, however will be looked upon as trolling and dealt with accordingly.
> 
> It should be made clear, however, that friendly banter and joking ARE allowed, just so long as it is clear that what you say is meant as a joke and not a personal insult or an act of anger. Just remember that not everyone has the same sense of humour about the same subjects. If someone makes it clear that your joke overstepped the bounds then drop it and back off of the subject.


And that's my point, the whole "squatting" thing is inappropiate for this site, tends to start arguments and shouldn't be tossed around as "Just kidding!" when it's known to cause fights. Agree with me or not about it being funny it's not appropriate for the kind of site we're trying to be.


----------



## normtheunsavoury (Mar 20, 2008)

So, you're not offended by it in fact you're over it but you're the only one complaining about it?

Yeah, that makes sense:headbutt:


----------



## Straken's_Fist (Aug 15, 2012)

Zion...Seriously, take a friggin chill pill. They are just plastic soldiers. Get some perspective on the situation. Billions of people in the world live in desperate poverty and you are crying over a completely harmless joke about plastic soldiers on an internet forum...Talk about a massive overreaction. 

Also, you are not a moderator, so why are you lecturing everyone on forum rules? Just use the flag button if you think you have been treated unfairly. I guess you missed that part in the sticky...


----------



## Zion (May 31, 2011)

normtheunsavoury said:


> So, you're not offended by it in fact you're over it but you're the only one complaining about it?
> 
> Yeah, that makes sense:headbutt:


I posted it wasn't a smart thing to do and why, you slapped me down for overreacting so I was defending my stance. 



Straken's_Fist said:


> Zion...Seriously, take a friggin chill pill. They are just plastic soldiers. Get some perspective on the situation. Billions of people in the world live in desperate poverty and you are crying over a completely harmless joke about plastic soldiers on an internet forum...Talk about a massive overreaction.
> 
> Also, you are not a moderator, so why are you lecturing everyone on forum rules? Just use the flag button if you think you have been treated unfairly. I guess you missed that part in the sticky...


I was trying to be nice and just advice a junior member on proper forum behaviour and instead I've got people slapping me down and telling me to be quiet when I have a legitimate reason to say it. I wasn't offended, and I didn't see someone who was but it's better to let someone know rather than running to the mods just because they didn't know any better.

Not every issue -needs- us to jump to hitting people with mod-hammers.

But I guess apparently trying to do the right thing and handle things at the lowest level is "uncool" so I should just hit "report" every time someone disagrees with me or says something I don't like. </sarcasm>


----------



## Magpie_Oz (Jan 16, 2012)

Zion said:


> But I guess apparently trying to do the right thing and handle things at the lowest level is "uncool" so I should just hit "report" every time someone disagrees with me or says something I don't like. </sarcasm>


Not uncool just pointless and it ends up sending the thread down the "yes it is/no it isn't" path where as a Mod can "have a word"


----------



## Fallen (Oct 7, 2008)

so, all aboard the "on topic train"

who can't wait for updated Apocalypse and the release of bloodbowl?

i never played bloodbowl but if it is the black box, i will most likely get it for the days that i do not want to play 40k all the time.

and i will be super pissed if by october and apoc hasnt been updated, ive been holding back on buying the current book because of it.


----------



## Magpie_Oz (Jan 16, 2012)

Fallen said:


> so, all aboard the "on topic train"
> 
> who can't wait for updated Apocalypse and the release of bloodbowl?


I can't say I am all that excited about either TBH but I am certainly curious to see what changes will be made for Apoc, given the greater narrative focus of 6th ed.

Could end up with some majorly "epic" kind of stuff ?


----------



## Achaylus72 (Apr 30, 2011)

If this is true, then it certainly confirms for me that there is now sceduled release of Noise Marines, T-Sons, Death Guard, Havocs, Oblits and Mutilators in plastic anytime in the next one or two years.

But if this is true, then one aspect is that, i am going to start a High Elves Army, so yippee to me.

And on Apoc, well, i have been hearing rumours for several years that Apoc will get Plastic Titans, i hope that is true.


----------



## Necrosis (Nov 1, 2008)

To be honest when ever a person says sisters are getting squatted it really pisses me off and comes off as trolling. Honestly I'm ****ing sick of hearing it.


----------



## Bindi Baji (Apr 23, 2009)

Necrosis said:


> To be honest when ever a person says sisters are getting squatted it really pisses me off and comes off as trolling. Honestly I'm ****ing sick of hearing it.


and on that note can we leave all talk of squatting and "he said that" behind us,
even in quotes................


----------



## GrizBe (May 12, 2010)

So.. on subject...

One thing that's starting to strike me as maybe ominous is the 'maybe something different' attached to the mystery box we're getting...

Now, Hopefully GW's learnt from Dreadful Fleet and won't go down that line again... ever. Inovation and limited games are all well and good but seriously... make the model compatable with your other ranges at least to give them better appeal.

Now.. I'd love either Blood bowl or Quest... Personally, I'd prefer Quest as its what got me into GW in the first place... but the possibility it could be gw's attempt at something else? That's scarey...

Now... Necromunda would be a nice alternative, be nice to dust off my Spyre's again.... So on subject, if its not BB or Quest, what would people like to see?


----------



## Jace of Ultramar (Aug 2, 2011)

GrizBe said:


> So.. on subject...
> 
> One thing that's starting to strike me as maybe ominous is the 'maybe something different' attached to the mystery box we're getting...
> 
> ...


Well, considering I have only been around for Dreadfleet, anything sounds good to me.


----------



## bobahoff (Nov 24, 2011)

GrizBe said:


> Now... Necromunda would be a nice alternative, be nice to dust off my Spyre's again.... So on subject, if its not BB or Quest, what would people like to see?


I remember at games day 2011 the guy giving the seminar (I forget his name) said he wanted to do 2 things, buff world eaters and redo necromunda.

Perhaps he finally got his wish. Just a bit of speculation


----------



## bitsandkits (Mar 18, 2008)

bobahoff said:


> I remember at games day 2011 the guy giving the seminar (I forget his name) said he wanted to do 2 things, buff world eaters and redo necromunda.
> 
> Perhaps he finally got his wish. Just a bit of speculation


i read that as "bum" world eaters and "pedo" necromunda, i was like WTF are they doing in these games day seminars?????


----------



## bobahoff (Nov 24, 2011)

bitsandkits said:


> i read that as "bum" world eaters and "pedo" necromunda, i was like WTF are they doing in these games day seminars?????


Some good advice there kids, never go to games day dressed as a khorne berzerker


----------



## SilverTabby (Jul 31, 2009)

Provided they don't screw with the system too much (current 40k combat rules would be bloody awful in necromunda) I'd love to see my favourite game updated. Especially if they make more Escher figures as good as the ones I still use for gangs and my IG army 15 years on...


----------



## Magpie_Oz (Jan 16, 2012)

A new Necromunda would be a pretty good rebuttal to Infinity 
...... so long as we get Infinity class models for it 
......... in plastic 
......... with lots of extra bits 
......... please ?


----------



## bobahoff (Nov 24, 2011)

Magpie_Oz said:


> A new Necromunda would be a pretty good rebuttal to Infinity
> ...... so long as we get Infinity class models for it
> ......... in plastic
> ......... with lots of extra bits
> ......... please ?


Doubtful, I can imagine the conversation

'We have remade necromunda with plastic multipart minis'

'Wow, that looks incredible, can I play it in the store'

'No, we have invested all this money in redoing it, but now its gonna get relegated to the specialist games section of the website'

I would expect a redo of the rules and some finecast recasts of the old minis. Maybe a few new ones at best


----------



## Jace of Ultramar (Aug 2, 2011)

After taking a look at Necromunda, never bothered looking it up til now, the gangs look like some of them would be a nice addition to my Chaos Cultists from DV.


----------



## Magpie_Oz (Jan 16, 2012)

bobahoff said:


> 'No, we have invested all this money in redoing it, but now its gonna get relegated to the specialist games section of the website'


Why would they do that ?


----------



## bitsandkits (Mar 18, 2008)

necromunda was a great game, but im not sure its really suitable as a game in box, then again i dont think blood bowl is a game in a box either, blood bowl without access to all the different teams isnt really blood bowl, so unless they fine cast the back catalogue i cant see the point.


----------



## bobahoff (Nov 24, 2011)

Magpie_Oz said:


> Why would they do that ?


Not sure if serious or not, they wouldn't, that was my point. They are not gonna invest that amount of money in something when its just gonna end up unsupported in spec. games.


----------



## SilverTabby (Jul 31, 2009)

Jace of Ultramar said:


> After taking a look at Necromunda, never bothered looking it up til now, the gangs look like some of them would be a nice addition to my Chaos Cultists from DV.


Pretty much every single figure in my 1k IG force is an old metal Necromundan Escher figure, with either a lasgun or a converted lasgun. Any and all the figures could be cultists, especially the Cawdor or Redemptionist ones.


----------



## Vaz (Mar 19, 2008)

So what if sisters are getting squatted?

Because more girls squatting is awesome.


----------



## Jace of Ultramar (Aug 2, 2011)

SilverTabby said:


> Pretty much every single figure in my 1k IG force is an old metal Necromundan Escher figure, with either a lasgun or a converted lasgun. Any and all the figures could be cultists, especially the Cawdor or Redemptionist ones.


Sweet. My friend has been into GW games for a couple of decades now and has a GW mini called Mad Donna that I think would make a cool Cultists leader. Tabby, you probably know exactly which mini I'm talking about.


----------



## SilverTabby (Jul 31, 2009)

Jace of Ultramar said:


> Sweet. My friend has been into GW games for a couple of decades now and has a GW mini called Mad Donna that I think would make a cool Cultists leader. Tabby, you probably know exactly which mini I'm talking about.


Mad Donna Ulanti, old Special character from Necromunda with ridiculous platforms and an eyepatch. She was nails in the game, and a nutter :wink:
http://wh40k.lexicanum.com/mediawiki/images/8/81/MadDonna.gif
http://wh40k.lexicanum.com/mediawik...onnaMiniature.gif/180px-MadDonnaMiniature.gif


----------



## Magpie_Oz (Jan 16, 2012)

bobahoff said:


> Not sure if serious or not, they wouldn't, that was my point. They are not gonna invest that amount of money in something when its just gonna end up unsupported in spec. games.


Or putting that in a more likely scenario if they do put money into Necromunda it will come out of the "specialist games" wilderness.


----------



## Vaz (Mar 19, 2008)

SilverTabby said:


> Mad Donna Ulanti, old Special character from Necromunda with ridiculous platforms and an eyepatch. She was nails in the game, and a nutter :wink:
> http://wh40k.lexicanum.com/mediawiki/images/8/81/MadDonna.gif
> http://wh40k.lexicanum.com/mediawik...onnaMiniature.gif/180px-MadDonnaMiniature.gif


She squat's, bro.


----------



## Jace of Ultramar (Aug 2, 2011)

SilverTabby said:


> Mad Donna Ulanti, old Special character from Necromunda with ridiculous platforms and an eyepatch. She was nails in the game, and a nutter :wink:
> http://wh40k.lexicanum.com/mediawiki/images/8/81/MadDonna.gif
> http://wh40k.lexicanum.com/mediawik...onnaMiniature.gif/180px-MadDonnaMiniature.gif


Yup, that's her. I still think she'd make a good Cultists Champion.


----------



## Jace of Ultramar (Aug 2, 2011)

Ok, just saw this guy for Inquisitor... I now have a new one to add to my list. Anyway, how was Inquisitor?


----------



## Magpie_Oz (Jan 16, 2012)

he's 54mm don't forget, great mini tho'.

Inquisitor is more of an RPG I believe


----------



## Jace of Ultramar (Aug 2, 2011)

Magpie_Oz said:


> he's 54mm don't forget, great mini tho'.
> 
> Inquisitor is more of an RPG I believe


Yup, didn't see the 54 mm tagged on to him.


----------



## nevynxxx (Dec 27, 2011)

SilverTabby said:


> with ridiculous platforms


They are pretty normal for the places I frequented in uni....


----------



## GrimzagGorwazza (Aug 5, 2010)

Jace of Ultramar said:


> Ok, just saw this guy for Inquisitor... I now have a new one to add to my list. Anyway, how was Inquisitor?




Inquisitor was great, not competative though. You had to play story driven to get the best out of it. It was so versatile that it was impossible to balance. A space marine was pretty much better than any of the other charaters, as you might expect, so an unscrubulous player could put together a space marine combat squad and mop the floor with his opponents. 
It wasn't about that though it was about creating cool characters and then following them as they developed, pretty much like a roleplay game but instead of just one character yyou would be developing an entire warband. 
I tried to get back into -=][=- recently and i ended up finding this log if you are interested in seeing the sort of ideas people ended up with in their warbands.


I personally would like to see gorkamorka remade. Of course i'm biased but it could quite easily be boxed. you could strip it down to 4 factions easily enough without losing too much flavour and the models would still be infinately usable by other armies.

Diggas, Orks (i know they used to be Gorkas and Morkas), Rebel grots and Muties.


----------



## Osiris (Mar 28, 2013)

cant wait for Apoc and Space Marines to come out. Hoping for some new models as well...and nothing made of finecast...please. I really dislike finecast, even if it is easier to prime white. :/


----------



## revilo44 (Sep 17, 2010)

Osiris said:


> cant wait for Apoc and Space Marines to come out. Hoping for some new models as well...and nothing made of finecast...please. I really dislike finecast, even if it is easier to prime white. :/


I'm also waiting for apoc and space marines(my first army) but what's the hate for finecast,yea it nots great but better metal


----------



## revilo44 (Sep 17, 2010)

Update form faeit 

Updated Release Order Rumors
via Stickmonkey from the Faeit 212 inbox
4/1/13
May: High Elves
June: Eldar
July: Apocalypse
August: Lizardmen
September: Blood Bowl
October: Space Marines
November: Dwarves?
December: Hobbit
January: Tyranids
I had Dwarves a lot sooner than others, so its probably safe to leave a question mark. It could possibly be brettonians or wood elves. Im basing my prediction of Dwarves on where I recall them being design wise, which was right after lizardmen. 

I've had multiple confirmations of space marines being the last 40k codex of 2013 and Tyranids being the first codex of 2014. 

October is a Black Box release, blood bowl and Warhammer quest have come up, although...it could be something surprisingly different...


----------



## GrizBe (May 12, 2010)

If you look back at my first post, you'll see that that schedule is exactly the same as the one there... which is why I didn't bother posting this.


----------



## Jace of Ultramar (Aug 2, 2011)

Any word on possible models being released within tthe context of this schedule?


----------



## Spawner105 (Jul 27, 2012)

Would be nice to see another wave of Chaos Space Marines eventually...


----------



## nevynxxx (Dec 27, 2011)

GrizBe said:


> If you look back at my first post, you'll see that that schedule is exactly the same as the one there... which is why I didn't bother posting this.


Or put another way "Thanks Revilo, it's interesting that nothing's changed from the list I posted at the start of the thread."

:wink:


----------



## GrizBe (May 12, 2010)

nevynxxx said:


> Or put another way "Thanks Revilo, it's interesting that nothing's changed from the list I posted at the start of the thread."
> 
> :wink:


Well no... As the 'new rumours' were the exact same ones that went up when I started the list... its not even a different quote.


----------



## GrizBe (May 12, 2010)

Jace of Ultramar said:


> Any word on possible models being released within tthe context of this schedule?


The only thing I know as fact are the new Phoenix and flying chariot models for the High Elves as there were leaked pictures of those....

Otherwise, mostly rumours and nothing concrete yet.... IE, complete redo of elder range, new walkers. 'small titan' for Apocalypse...


----------



## nevynxxx (Dec 27, 2011)

GrizBe said:


> Well no... As the 'new rumours' were the exact same ones that went up when I started the list... its not even a different quote.


I was trying to subtly point out that you were being a crotchety old git, and that a bit more encouragement might not go far wrong. Don't knock a person for trying, even if they could have read the thread first. At least they *are* trying!


----------



## GrizBe (May 12, 2010)

nevynxxx said:


> I was trying to subtly point out that you were being a crotchety old git, and that a bit more encouragement might not go far wrong. Don't knock a person for trying, even if they could have read the thread first. At least they *are* trying!



You've not been around long enough to learn I am a crotchety old git. 

I'd petition for a grumpiest forum member award if I wasn't so lazy.


----------



## nevynxxx (Dec 27, 2011)

GrizBe said:


> You've not been around long enough to learn I am a crotchety old git.
> 
> I'd petition for a grumpiest forum member award if I wasn't so lazy.


LMAO :wink:

They say it takes one to know one.


----------

